#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  CSAB Supernumerary Round  2014: Opening and Closing Rank

## amos.0119

Central Seat Allotment Board has declared the result of Counselling for supernumerary seats. These seats are elligible only for candidates from Andaman and Nicobar, Daman and Diu, Dadar Nagar Haveli, Lakshadweep.





  Similar Threads: CSAB 2014: Institute wise Opening and Closing Rank Spot Round CSAB 2014: Spot Round Opening and Closing Ranks CSAB 2014 round 4 Institute wise Opening and closing Rank CSAB 2014 third round  closing and opening ranks JEE-Mains 2014: opening and Closing Rank of round 1( Part 10)

----------

